# What type of Giant fish to target just off-shore this weekend



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

What type of Giant fish to target just off-shore this weekend  

I mite have a chance for some deep-sea fishing this weekend would like to try-out orange
Bch.AL. 

I usalley troll in Destin,FL and regular fishing style in bay however I usalley wait till march-april for inshore cobia, Just can’t wait for a tight line.

So What type of fish to target just off-shore this weekend ? 

I plan to troll upto the gas rigs off Ft. Morgan. Then bottom fish.

What and how many good eating fish can I keep. 

Any tips is appresheated

Thanks STB


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Maybe some giant catfish you seem to have that down


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

ajs and i honestly Probably wouldn't waste my time trolling


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

FYI- I'd stick to inshore fishing, with 3-4 ft seas all weekend and a small craft advisory- it would be rough, to say the least, if not near dangerous if they were to build the least bit higher than that. 
Wait until a more favorable weekend and target some solid structure between 8-15 miles out or so for AmberJack. Just remember, those AJ prefer cleaner waters- so if you are running out of Mobile Bay and the water you are fishing is muddy- you'll have a hard time finding them.
By the way- did you get your electronics worked out??


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I heard the blue whales were running.:thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

...


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> Maybe some giant catfish you seem to have that down


Well, he hooked them anyway, just couldn't get them in.
I'm terrible.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Big redfish one I think are legal in Bama. Just saying.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

cody&ryand said:


> ajs and i honestly Probably wouldn't waste my time trolling


when can we keep AJs?

I read smaller live Bonita dropped w/ heavey weight to bottom of structure is the best AJ bait only problem is dropping bonita past the resident Cudas.

any tips on catching AJs 

like bait/figging ect.


stevenattsu said:


> Maybe some giant catfish you seem to have that down


I'm not giving up on the giant catfish.



badonskybuccaneers said:


> FYI- I'd stick to inshore fishing, with 3-4 ft seas all weekend and a small craft advisory- it would be rough, to say the least, if not near dangerous if they were to build the least bit higher than that.
> Wait until a more favorable weekend and target some solid structure between 8-15 miles out or so for AmberJack. Just remember, those AJ prefer cleaner waters- so if you are running out of Mobile Bay and the water you are fishing is muddy- you'll have a hard time finding them.
> By the way- did you get your electronics worked out??


yes I waitout for more favorable conditions.

so this time of year it's usalley South winds? 

I thought South winds sends fishermen to the Northside of the Dauphin Island. North winds sends fishermen anywhere in Gulf.

I do have the front NAVs working still need vhs radio.

STB


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm just gonna read....
I'm just gonna read....
I'm just gonna read....
I'm just gonna read....


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> FYI- I'd stick to inshore fishing, with 3-4 ft seas all weekend and a small craft advisory- it would be rough, to say the least, if not near dangerous if they were to build the least bit higher than that.
> Wait until a more favorable weekend and target some solid structure between 8-15 miles out or so for AmberJack. Just remember, those AJ prefer cleaner waters- so if you are running out of Mobile Bay and the water you are fishing is muddy- you'll have a hard time finding them.
> By the way- did you get your electronics worked out??


Thanks for the reminder on VHS 

hows this look it's 25watt
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COBRA-VHF-M...050368?hash=item1a21e8bc40:g:GeQAAOSw-0xYUCyv

do you Guys chat over the radio like on the TV show deadelyist catch?

STB


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> I'm just gonna read....
> I'm just gonna read....
> I'm just gonna read....
> I'm just gonna read....



Why start now.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

> Origionally posted by *steve the brain*
> when can we keep AJs?
> 
> I read smaller live Bonita dropped w/ heavey weight to bottom of structure is the best AJ bait only problem is dropping bonita past the resident Cudas.
> ...


Greater AmberJack is in season right now. It typically opens every January and runs through the end of May. Although there is talk of an early closure- like we didn't see that coming! It could close as early as April- and that would also likely mean no fall AJ season. Make sure you keep up with the regs- 34" min length, only one per person) and watch for an early season closure. And there is a reason we call them reef donkeys.
Here is a video from last year with a couple techniques we used to catch them.




We mainly used live Ruby Lips and larger Porgies to catch ours. Bonito are an excellent bait for larger ones, but you have to catch them near your fishing spot and hook them right away and troll them fresh- as they do not keep in a standard live well.
There are no "regular" winds this time of year as passing cold fronts will keep them mainly from the South ahead of the front, then from the North and West after the passing front. You just have to pay attention to the marine forecasts and pick your days.


steve the brain said:


> Thanks for the reminder on VHS
> 
> hows this look it's 25watt
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COBRA-VHF-M...050368?hash=item1a21e8bc40:g:GeQAAOSw-0xYUCyv
> ...


Its a good direction... Cobra is a well known brand- and make good products. My concern is in the description....


> New _*other*_ (see details): A new, unused item with absolutely no signs of wear. The item may be missing the original packaging, or in the original packaging but not sealed. The item may be a factory second or a new, unused *item with defects*. See the seller’s listing for full details and description of any imperfections.


Even with a warranty- it's not something I want to have a problem with 20 miles out. A warranty can't make the radio call for you if you get into trouble and the radio goes defective on you. 
For just a few dollars more- you can get a new- in box radio without the possibility of defects. JMHO


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Greater AmberJack is in season right now. It typically opens every January and runs through the end of May. Although there is talk of an early closure- like we didn't see that coming! It could close as early as April- and that would also likely mean no fall AJ season. Make sure you keep up with the regs- 34" min length, only one per person) and watch for an early season closure. And there is a reason we call them reef donkeys.
> Here is a video from last year with a couple techniques we used to catch them.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbDtqAvbeiY
> We mainly used live Ruby Lips and larger Porgies to catch ours. Bonito are an excellent bait for larger ones, but you have to catch them near your fishing spot and hook them right away and troll them fresh- as they do not keep in a standard live well.
> ...


 Mike excellent video thanks for sharing.

I probablley won't be able to find the LULU spot w/out a fishfinder,

I'm basicalley tried of reading about fish finders like this comes w/ GPS oh but no chart plotter then the lack of description like can I use in saltwater, how long the tranducer cord is ect. 

I think the minum cord will have to be 24' so I'm assuming whatever FF I start w/ will require a extension chord?

the cobro radio I linked to actually is a new unit.

not sure if I can use my shakespear antenna the tip is a tad cracked?
Thanks STB


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

steve the brain said:


> ....
> 
> not sure if I can use my shakespear antenna the tip is a tad cracked?
> Thanks STB


I taped the tip of mine up & globbed some epoxy all over it. Works fine.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

The highly elusive dreaded speckledcroaker.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Why start now.


I'm trying to be a nicer person.
Thought it may help me catch more fish.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> I'm trying to be a nicer person.
> Thought it may help me catch more fish.


Kim appreciates that.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Kim appreciates that.


But I will not fish a fad. I don't care how many fish are on it. They are illegal.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok,I think Steve the brain is messing with PFF. The jig is up Steve who are you really ?


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

AndyS said:


> I taped the tip of mine up & globbed some epoxy all over it. Works fine.


 Andy what type of tape and expoxy did you use?

I have the JB cold weld however this mite ruin the signal since it's metal, I'm leaning toward the Harbor freight none metal expoxy.

Thanks STB

since I don't have a fish finder I'm thinking my first trip to organe Bch I will head for the near shore natural gas rigs just off Ft, Morgan then the inshore rigs will the next couple of weekends be a good time for greater AJs?

I'm anxious to tryout my new Penn Tuna stick w/ roller tip.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

I looked at the antenna it's made of fiberglass so I soak cotton T-shirt an wrape tip w/ this.

I'm also fabbing speaker enclosures w/ it. same cotton T-shirt 

STB


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Dungaree pants work much better than cotton shirts.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

sealark said:


> Dungaree pants work much better than cotton shirts.


 I think Dungaree pants are to thick, I'll probelly use a few layers of cotton shirts.

I plan to spary some CRC electronics cleaner in the coax fitting (even though it's center conducter is corrosion free). hopefully I can reuse current antenna.

I'm still unsure if either a regular fish finder w/ GPS or a VHS radio w/ GPS will even work though my aluimin hardtop Man at the Bas pro shop told me either won't work he talked his way out of his commission.

anyway Thanks for Dungaree pants suggestion. STB


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

steve the brain said:


> I think Dungaree pants are to thick, I'll probelly use a few layers of cotton shirts.
> 
> I plan to spary some CRC electronics cleaner in the coax fitting (even though it's center conducter is corrosion free). hopefully I can reuse current antenna.
> 
> ...


Hope the antenna repair works out for you. 
As long as the GPS/ Sonar unit you are looking has a connection for an external antenna- you can get a remote antenna to attach up top of the unit cannot get a signal through your top without it. Not sure about the GPS equipped radios. I have my radio hooked up to our Lowrance HDS10.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Hope the antenna repair works out for you.
> As long as the GPS/ Sonar unit you are looking has a connection for an external antenna- you can get a remote antenna to attach up top of the unit cannot get a signal through your top without it. Not sure about the GPS equipped radios. I have my radio hooked up to our Lowrance HDS10.


I was leaning toward a radio w/ it's own GPS builtin now (because of HT)I have to reconcider that plan.

My donor bass boat came w/ a puck (to bad someone ran off w/ the fishfisher connected to it) I believe this puck is actually a antenna? maybe it will connect to a GPSless radio and provide a DSC signal (if I ever need it).

in the video you post where you show the rods and reels the biggest rod/reel looked like a extremely long leader please let me know the details on this seamely extra long leader.
Thanks STB


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

It's a wind-on leader. They are used in a wide variety of situations. But I use them for my jigging rods and when fishing for AJ over wrecks and other structure. 
A lot of people make their own, but I buy them pre-fab Diamond brand - (call me lazy! Lol). It eliminates the need for a swivel to connect the main line to your leader material. It has a loop on the end connecting to your main line- and is commonly attached with Bimini-twist..... or, I use a perfection loop (commonly used in fly fishing). It's easier for me to tie than trying to make a Bimini-Twist. And- I have never had one come "undone".


----------

